
Facebook removes a post about leaving Facebook - vermilingua
https://www.reddit.com/r/assholedesign/comments/9k3hxu/facebook_removed_my_post_about_leaving_facebook/
======
ericlewis
Wonder why.

------
desperatelover
Nothing shocking there, Facebook doesn't want you to give ideas about leaving
it to others

